#ubuntu-l10n-es 2014-09-18
<rvr> elopio: https://translations.launchpad.net/software-center-agent/trunk/+pots/click-feed/es/+translate
<elopio> rvr: esas ya las aprobaste vos.
<rvr> O_o
<rvr> Ah, pues no sé cómo lo hice
<elopio> rvr: creo que sos parte del equipo de software-center-agent, entonces tenés permisos de moderación.
<elopio> arriba hay un enlace: "Reviewer mode"
<rvr> elopio: Pues seremos parte, pero de rebote :-/
<rvr> Es una pena que el canal esté tan poco poblado, y la lista tampoco se mueve mucho
<rvr> ¿Se recibió el correo que envié sobre "extractos"?
<elopio> rvr: no lo he recibido.
#ubuntu-l10n-es 2015-09-19
<MrTulias> buenas
<MrTulias> Parece que hay un bug en la interfaz da traducción, no guarda los espacios en las sugerencias de traducción (los saltos de línea sí)... ¿Hay alguna otra forma de representarlos para que aparezca el símbolo?
<MrTulias> https://translations.launchpad.net/catfish-search/trunk/+pots/catfish/es/+translate?show=untranslated
